# drawing from GH cartridges



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

how do you measure dosage when using a insulin pin to draw GH from out of a cartridge?

a friends got a 15mg/1.5ml Norditropin cartridge but without the actual pen, so he'll be draw and jabbing with a 1ml syringe and insulin pins.

How do you measure iu's this way?

thanks


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Tell him to get the pen Clubber - much easier and only about £15. Interchangeable if youre running Novorapid slin as well


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

How many iu is he planing to take a day


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

where can i buy the pen from mate, any links available?

unsure on what dose hes planning on running, just trying to help him out at the moment and get the bits he needs etc.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Any of the novopens mate - although they look abit more than £15 on here

I've got a Novopen 3 for my novorapid

http://www.diabetics4less.co.uk/insulin-pens-c-16.html?osCsid=8c12e8d5f39eab1315c3c0df56c379ce


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bigkiwi said:


> Any of the novopens mate - although they look abit more than £15 on here
> 
> I've got a Novopen 3 for my novorapid
> 
> http://www.diabetics4less.co.uk/insulin-pens-c-16.html?osCsid=8c12e8d5f39eab1315c3c0df56c379ce


A pen is definitely better for using nordtropin..

I also use a pen for my novorapid (i use novopen 4 in silver, quite stylish ;-) )

problem is I think the 'slin cartridge is thicker than the GH cartridge and the GH one won't work in the 'slin pen as a result. (as the plunger in the pen is wider than the top of the GH cartridge if that makes sense)

my source sells the pens for £150.... cartridge extra... i was hoping to find cheaper pens!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> Any of the novopens mate - although they look abit more than £15 on here
> 
> I've got a Novopen 3 for my novorapid
> 
> http://www.diabetics4less.co.uk/insulin-pens-c-16.html?osCsid=8c12e8d5f39eab1315c3c0df56c379ce


cool, so you buy a pen, how easy is it to insert the cartridge, piece of ****?

the pens seem very expensive to say they're empty lol


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Every 10 on a slin pin will equal 3iu,I'd add a little bac water 2 the pin aswell 2 make sure u don't get waste caught in the needle


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Anthony83 said:


> Every 10 on a slin pin will equal 3iu,I'd add a little bac water 2 the pin aswell 2 make sure u don't get waste caught in the needle


how can u add bac water to it, its a sealed cartridge?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> how can u add bac water to it, its a sealed cartridge?


norditropin, 1.5mL cartridge is pre-mixed, thats why its says there's 1.5mL in the cartridge...

you can of course draw more bac water into your pin if you're using a normal slin pin of course...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ahh

sounds simple enough


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

you can get the diabetic ones off EBAY also bro....


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> how can u add bac water to it, its a sealed cartridge?


As ausbuilt said,just draw up a little bac water first,and then add the gh


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

http://www.novonordisk.com/therapy_areas/growth_hormone/public/pens/nordipen/default.asp

that's the pen you need,I gave up trying to get one after a while,because like ausbuilt said,sources want more for the pen than they do the cartridge! one thing I found was the rubber stopper blunts the slin pin something crazy!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

marko85 said:


> http://www.novonordisk.com/therapy_areas/growth_hormone/public/pens/nordipen/default.asp
> 
> that's the pen you need,I gave up trying to get one after a while,because like ausbuilt said,sources want more for the pen than they do the cartridge! one thing I found was the rubber stopper blunts the slin pin something crazy!!!


yep thats the one..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

wheres best/safest legit place to buy a Nordipen for their GH cartridges, anyone know?

thanks


----------

